# One more day of smoking... Ex smokers how did you quit? Help needed!



## vocaltest (Oct 21, 2008)

So my mum bought me 600 cigarettes back from the USA (worked out £1.23 for a pack of 20, so good!) and I said to myself last week I'm going to give up once I've finished them, and I now have just 20 left, which is about a day and half worth of cigarettes for me. Now that it is close i'm panicing!! 

How did you ex smokers give up? Any tips?

I'm not going to cut down because personally I don't think it works, I'm just going to go cold turkey. My mum gave up 5 months ago after smoking for over thirty years so it can be done! But she still says when she see's me smoking she could easily grab it off me and smoke it. She went for NHS one to one classes and she is using the nicorette lozenges, shes down to 1mg but she still has to use them. 

The bad thing is... I LIKE having a cigarette. I enjoy it. Don't ask me why, but I do. The main thing (apart from the health aspects) is the money... I can't afford to spend £5.50 a day on cigarettes, thats near enough £40 a week that I don't have! And its an extra £40 to spend on MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehe. I know I'm going to get so stressed about it all. I didn't think I would but now that its looming nearer my heart is racing. Arghh!

Should I get patches? Lozenges? Fake cigarettes? Should I go to classes? Like I said my mum went to NHS classes and she said the only benefit of it is that you pay one prescription charge and then the rest of your nicotine replacement course (patches/lozenges/gum) is free, otherwise it wasn't particularly helpful. 

Ughh I need advice!! 

p.s Kinda off topic & I don't wanna start any debate etc, I'm only going by what the nurse told my mum.... but the nurse who my mum saw at the NHS one to one meeting, she told my mum something quite interesting. 
The nurse who she saw doesn't just do nicotine addiction she helps heroin addicts, cocaine addicts etc, and she told my mum that if you are a drug user say on heroin, if you go into rehab, the government will pay for your mortgage if you have one, you get all your meals cooked for you, if you have any payments they pay for you and so forth, and according to the nurse, heroin is only slightly more addictive than nicotine. So if you're a heroin addict, everything is catered for when you try to come off it, but if you're a smoker and you give up, you're expected to get on with it. Nice huh? Anyway thats not my point haha just a little bit of shinfo there for you!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been smoking pretty much a pack a day for a few years but I recently quit. I'm not sure how I did it but I stayed home A LOT (I can't smoke at home. Grandma is always around). I got so use to not smoking that somehow the urge was gone. Crazy, I know! Smoking was like a part of my schedule before. When I leave the house, get to the bus stop, after I eat, or it's been an hour, smoke smoke smoke. But now it's all changed because I hardly go out and when I do go out, I get tempted sometimes especially after a long walk but I keep my health in mind and I stop myself. I think it also helps to not be around smokers. I used to hang out with friends that chain smoked like crazy. And you know when your friends go outside for a smoke, you think you might as well go too. Or at least that's how I was. Okay I'm just babbling on & on now lol but seriously, I think the best way to quit is to not think about quitting. Just slowly cut down. Like instead of having an entire pack in your purse, only put 5 cigarettes in there and don't buy another pack for that day and don't bum off one from somebody. Then maybe next month, you'll bring 4 cigarettes with you a day. I'm making my BF do this and it's going along pretty smooth for somebody who also smoked a pack a day.

Ugh I'm sorry it was such a long post. My mind tends to go all over the place..


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 21, 2008)

O Lord--- i dont know how people do it. I quit becaues i got pregnant- which was realllllllllly easy considering even the SMELL of a cigarette made me want to puke my guts out.. I dont know how i would quit otherwise!! goodluck, doll!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 22, 2008)

I was smoking for a few years and I quit cold turkey.  
One day I just got fed up.. here (in Canada) packs of smokes are probably about 10-11$ (i think)... I just was sick of the costs, the fact that the smoking shit is ageing me and I want to stay young forever lol...and I think that it just wasn't doing anything for me anymore..  
I used to smoke when I was stressed.. and after a while.. it just wasn't helping.. 

For me I don't think weening off but using fewer and fewer works.. if you want to quit just QUIT and don't smoke again.. you will get some side effects but stay strong.. always keep something in your mouth like gum.. and DON'T hang out with smokers until you get over the difficult time.  And try not to fill the void with eating... i have put on a few since I quit.
Try to take up new activities like sports to try to change your lifestyle.  

Now I look at smokers and think.. why do they do that?  Why did I waste all that money all that time doing that..?  It's pointless and quitting is possible.. just have the will power and have faith in yourself.. trust me the cravings will eventually go.. your body will feel so much better.

Good Luck I wish you all the best.. and you can do it!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Oct 22, 2008)

I got a prescription for Chantix which was phenomenal!!! It blocks the nicotine receptors in your brain and gets rid of the "I want to kill someone for a cigarette" edge. You take the first week of pills and continue to smoke. Week two you stop smoking (although I had one every night- it was how I got through the day).  At week three you pretty much want to vomit if you smell smoke.  I smoked a pack a day for 10 years and haven't had a cigarette in over a month and don't have any real desire to. I too "liked" smoking and decided to quit to get healthy.  Now I see people smoking and realize how completely ridiculous and disgusting it is!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 22, 2008)

idk how to help but I just wanted to say good luck!! You will be way healthier not smoking!!


----------



## flymestza (Oct 22, 2008)

I so feel your pain.  I have been smoking off and on since my late teens (currently in my 30's).  I quit when I met my husband 10 years ago because he can't stand it and frankly I know it's a bad habit.  I went cold turkey as it seems to be the only thing that works for me.  I started smoking again a few years ago because I thought I could handle doing it only socially.  That led me to craving daily and now I'm battling again.  Three weeks ago I stopped buying them but every weekend I have been around family or friends who smoke and I admit I cave when they offer.  I still have haven't smoked or bought any during the week but I do feel the cravings and honestly it sucks.  I really want to quit though and I'm sticking to my guns.  Lots of luck to you girl!


----------



## JoeyEmma (Oct 22, 2008)

I went to see a guy in Hebden Bridge (Yorkshire/ Lancashire border) who called himself a neuro-acupuncturist. He talked the biggest load of babble about how his method had been proven in "trials" and had me and my nurse research background disparate not to shout at his rubbish. He then puts a stitch in your ear and voila, you don't smoke again.

I had it done nearly 2 years ago. I must say it has worked for me, although I have had a recent bereavement a few weeks ago and have been stealing drags of my mates cigs, but haven't properly started again.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flymestza* 

 
_I so feel your pain. I have been smoking off and on since my late teens (currently in my 30's). I quit when I met my husband 10 years ago because he can't stand it and frankly I know it's a bad habit. I went cold turkey as it seems to be the only thing that works for me. I started smoking again a few years ago because I thought I could handle doing it only socially. That led me to craving daily and now I'm battling again. Three weeks ago I stopped buying them but every weekend I have been around family or friends who smoke and I admit I cave when they offer. I still have haven't smoked or bought any during the week but I do feel the cravings and honestly it sucks. I really want to quit though and I'm sticking to my guns. Lots of luck to you girl!_

 
it sucks when you have people around you who smoke.
Its funny that a couple of my friends that I hang around the most decided to quit at the same time.


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 22, 2008)

Its funny, for years i tried to quit & when I started to notice that my dog would leave the room as soon as I put a cig in my mouth, it made me feel pretty bad.  Then I also started to notice my hubby (and my dog)weezing in their sleep(and neither smoked)it made me realize that I wasn't just harming myself, I was affecting those I love the most in my life & was taking years off their lives & selfishly I want to keep them around as long as possible.  So that was it, I stopped cold turkey & never looked back.  FYI, I LOVED my ciggies for 20 years before I quit, it was like a part of me(I started at 11 & quit at 31.)  The truth is unless you really want to quit, it doesn't work.  So if its really time & you really want to give it up, you will.  Good luck, I hope you can quit!!!


----------



## Lndsy (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey, I just wanted to say good luck and I hope its going well! 

 I smoked for about 9 years  and just quit this past march.  I just decided one day not to smoke again, and it went really well for about 5 months, then I slipped and had maybe 2 smokes, felt so sick and stopped again for another month till my neighbor talked me into having one with her one day.  Its really tough because people for the most part are really supportive but there are those who are not, and they make it hard on you.  So in 7 months I have maybe had about 10 smokes, and I have been trying really hard to be good, so I know its tough.  I think about it everyday, but I know if I didn't just decide to quit one day then I would be a smoker till I died.

Anyway, done rambling.  Again, good luck to you!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 25, 2008)

My parents quit after 20 years of smoking...They just went cold turkey...They said lots of gum...lots of mints...I have never smoked so not sure...But Good Luck!! Your body will certainly appreciate it afterwards!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 26, 2008)

Currently in the process of quitting too, it's damn hard. Now I allow myself 3-5 a day, I don't think there's any tips I can give you - If anything focus on how much nicer your skin and hair will be in the long run! Try to think of them as your enemy, not your friend. The only reason I'm quitting is for my vanity


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 26, 2008)

I quit cold turkey...I was a smoker for about 4 years... I had to quit because I ended up getting cancer and  couldn't smoke during chemo... I must say, gum and hard candies really helped... it eased my cravings...


----------



## bebs (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to smoke from 14 to about 18 so about 4 years... about a pack a day or so, and well.. I quit cold turkey, one reason was the money, the major reason was I played sports and was having a hard time running and could hardly run anymore because of it and I knew I needed to stop for my health. 

I did put on a few pounds cause I needed something in my mouth.. gum is the best thing ever, I buy the packs of gum from cosco instead of the other packs .. it's kept me off of them for the past four and a half years, I can handle being around people smoking just fine now.. I have to stop my self from bumming one off of them from time to time.. and at the start I had to rip them apart to keep my self from smoking them... there are a lot of hard nights but know that there are always people here that you can talk to whenever you need support


----------



## kittykit (Oct 27, 2008)

I started smoking at 19 for 6 years and finally went cold turkey about 2 years ago. Chewing gums help a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck with quiting! You can do it.


----------



## Brie (Oct 29, 2008)

A couple of years ago I tried to quite cold turkey but it only lasted three months. I quit again about 6 months ago, (cold turkey again), and i don't feel like them at all now. The smell actually makes me sick a little bit. I don't believe in patches either, I just wanted the nicotine out of me as soon as possible.
I think you just have to be ready.
Looking back now I  can't believe how much money i wasted on smoking, its like a deposit for a house!!


----------



## Korms (Oct 30, 2008)

I just went cold turkey.  I literally woke up one day and found the thought of smoking made me nauseous.  I do still think about having a cigarette very often, but because I haven't had one in 3 months I know it will taste disgusting and make me feel sick.  I find it quite easy not to give into temptation as none of my close friends smoke, and now there is no smoking inside public bars etc. I don't have the wafts of second hand smoke luring me into buying a pack.  

I would advise to make sure any of your smoking friends know you want to quit so they don't offer you any and are considerate enough to not smoke around you.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just went cold turkey, New Years Day 2 years ago. After a night of hard partying, I didnt feel so wonderful after smoking all them ciggys that night.... felt like ass...

Munched ALOT of ice till the jonesing wore off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck you are making an awesome decision!


----------



## emmy282 (Oct 31, 2008)

My mum had been smoking for 40 odd years, with various attemps to give up along the way, never any luck. Then she decided to go the a hipnotherapist with a friend of hers, and they literally went in smoking, and came out never wanting another cigarette ever! Bear in mind that both my mother and I were VERY skeptical about the whole thing, but you can't argue with the facts! Oh, and this was more than 3 years ago, and she still has no cravings for ciggies AT ALL!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 31, 2008)

when I smoked i was really pissed when they started the ban on smoking inside.. but thank god they did.. who knows if I would have quit if they didnt.  The best thing in my life that I have EVER done and the stupidest thing was starting smoking in the first place.

So what happened.. do you actually quit?  How is it going?


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't smoke, but making yourself sick with them sounds like a great plan....just smoke one after another until you vomit! or maybe eat them? At least that's my mom use to tell me if she ever caught me smoking lol


----------



## armi (Nov 2, 2008)

I've heard that eating tobacco causes a very bad fever!
I've been smoking for 4 years now. I know that I should quit, but I don't know if I even want to..
The only thing that makes me think about quitting is the moneyy.. My favourites, Red Marlboros, cost here about 8 dollars for 30 cigs.

But recently I have smoked much less than usually. I can't say the specific reason for that - maybe because I always go outside for a cig (I don't want to smoke in my apartment because of my dog), and now here is winter and so damn cold that I don't want to go outside! Maybe I should thank Finnish climate for cutting down my smoking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Once I tried to quit, but it was so hard because my BF smokes. And I always smoke in same situations - in the bus stop, after a meal, at a break in school etc. The same situations feel so "empty" without the cig.


----------



## flymestza (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_it sucks when you have people around you who smoke.
Its funny that a couple of my friends that I hang around the most decided to quit at the same time._

 

Girl I wish all my peeps would quit too but I know that's not going to happen.  My hubby gets irritated b/c he just doesn't understand.  I have stuck with it though which makes him happy though I know I have been a total grump which isn't making him happy.  What can I say...he can't have it all....haha!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *armi* 

 
_I've heard that eating tobacco causes a very bad fever!
I've been smoking for 4 years now. I know that I should quit, but I don't know if I even want to..
The only thing that makes me think about quitting is the moneyy.. My favourites, Red Marlboros, cost here about 8 dollars for 30 cigs.

But recently I have smoked much less than usually. I can't say the specific reason for that - maybe because I always go outside for a cig (I don't want to smoke in my apartment because of my dog), and now here is winter and so damn cold that I don't want to go outside! Maybe I should thank Finnish climate for cutting down my smoking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once I tried to quit, but it was so hard because my BF smokes. And I always smoke in same situations - in the bus stop, after a meal, at a break in school etc. The same situations feel so "empty" without the cig._

 
You can get over it if you really want to.  When I smoked and I thought of quitting I would ask myself.. What will I do when I drink?.. or after a meal.. I was so used to having cigarettes at those times.
Now that I have quit I don't even think about it.  
I can drink without wanting a cig.. and do all the other things I used to do when I was a smoker without smoking.. it actually makes me sick now to even smell it.

And when I see women smoking I think.. women are the most concerned with appearance and smoking can really age you.. so why do it?
I have seen some women who have been smoking for years and I would never want to look like that by the time I am 45 or 50.. that was enough evidence for me to quit.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Nov 9, 2008)

I just want to give one big thank you to the original poster and all the people who have responded with their words of encouragement and helpful tips for getting over the cravings.  I went on Chantix in March and quit smoking for about three months.....until there were massive family problems and instead of trying to deal like a non-smoker, I bought a pack of cigarettes.  Recently, I've been feeling more and more crappy, health-wise and otherwise.  Even today, the smell alone started to bug me, and that's never really happened before.  Tomorrow morning, instead of buying a new pack of cigarettes, I'm going to finally give those Commit lozenges I bought a year ago a try.  And I'm stocking up on gum.  I told myself that I would quit before the year is over, and thanks to this post, I'm giving it another shot!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 9, 2008)

What's the update Caroline....How is it going??


----------



## Cinci (Nov 9, 2008)

i smoked for 9 years..  then quit cold turkey...  as i've learned in psychology..  your addiction isnt to the nicotine..  but to the habit of doing it..  ie. when you`re driving, when you get a break at work, when you have  a drink, etc..  from what i have learned in school, nicoltine takes 48hrs to leave your system completely and for your system to be over it.. so the rest..  is psychological..

The way I quit, is cause i was grossed out by it.. i was driving one day... and took a drag of a fresh smoke..  the first one on a new pack.. (this was when i was 21)  I almost gaged on the taste.. i hated how i was all clean in the am, and ten a smoke made me smell dirty.. and as soon as i took that first drag of the smoke after a shower...  I was instantly disgusted.. i threw the smoke and the smoke pack out the window.. and that was it..  i didnt smoke again..  

I think if you enjoy doing it, it's going to be a hard battle.. how do you quit something you like so much?

so i guess for advice i'm pretty much useless..  I think the only thing i can say, is that it can be done..  remember that it's not a physical addiction, bit a psychological one..  i think even knowing that may help you target the areas you need to in order to over come this obstacle....

that being said..  i see that you posted this thread a while back..   so as TISH said.. how goes it??


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi guys sorry I haven't checked this thread in ages!
Bad news... I haven't quit. BUT I have massively cut down. I'm having between 3-10 a day, which is good considering I was starting to get to 20 a day. I did try so hard to go cold turkey, but my car decided to be a bastard when I was driving to my boyfriends and I was all stressed so I bought a pack of 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was talking to my mum about it, & I don't think this is the right time to give up smoking. Like I said in my original post, I LIKE having a cigarette, I enjoy it... its an excuse for a break at work, it kills time... bad excuses I know, and also, I'm trying to lose weight, & I don't want be a raving maniac trying to lose weight AND give up smoking, & I've been so down about my weight for so long that I just want to do it now and be over with it. Thank you for your advice everyone and your encouragment, but I've failed lol. I've completely contradicted myself by saying 'I don't think cutting down works', but I feel ever so slightly healthier & less sluggish by doing it. I will eventually give up... infact I'll make it my new years resolution to do it. Keep posting your tips because I'm gonna need them! Thank you everyone xxxx


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 11, 2008)

^ Glad to hear you cut down! 3-10 a day is a huge improvement! I hope you continue to keep cutting down and then quitting!


----------

